# via tech 3038 pci to usb universal host controller



## Stiffler (Apr 7, 2002)

I am getting a conflict message under the device manager with my via tech 3038 pci to usb universal host controller. It has a yellow exclamation point next to it. When I press the properties button, it displays the following error.

The ntkern.vxd device loader(s) for this device could not load the device driver. (code 2)

I am currently running windows 98se. This entire problem started after I updated my bios. I had to update the bios because I was installing an 80gig hard drive and the bios would only recognize 32gigs of the drive.

I have downloaded every driver in the universe and still can't get the stupid thing to work right. This problem has caused all of my usb devices to stop working.

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Is the USB filter patch among the things you've tried?
http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=71#usb

I'm guessing that the M$ IDE cache package is already installed.


----------



## Stiffler (Apr 7, 2002)

Yah I already tried the filter patch.

Thanks


----------



## Stiffler (Apr 7, 2002)

Come on all you computer guru's, I need help on this!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

If you have recently reinstalled Windows, did you make sure to get current drivers for the VIA chipset from the site?
Main VIA site: http://www.viatech.com/en/index/index.jsp

and more tech support here: http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=1

Sounds like just a chipset driver problem- some systems have trouble with AMD processors, I have one of those myself, took some experimenting with the versions of 4-in1 drivers to fix it.
There are known issues posted at Microsoft about USB on VIA based boards, also. Have you tried the "IDE Performance Drivers" found at viatech, page 2?

Sometimes the only way to cure USB problems is to uninstall all the USB devices from Safe Mode, reinstall, and have drivers ready, then install an USB device such as a printer, to get the system functioning, and it might take more than one removal/reinstall to do this. USB installs/removals are tricky, and if you have tried some devices but not followed the step by steps, you may have to try the Safe Mode method to remove and install all USB chip devices to get anything to work. If there are any hardware devices, printers or scanners, you may have to also remove them and their drivers, first, this is also a step by step thing, follow the manufacturer's guidleines for this. Good luck!


----------

